# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Ricevute d'acquisto Amazon

## Pina Ranieri

Buonasera a tutti,
vi leggo spesso e mi risolvete diversi dubbi, quindi intanto vi ringrazio.
Ho due* ricevute d'acquisto* Amazon che non so bene come trattare a livello di registrazione contabile e ai fini della comunicazione all'Agenzia delle Entrate.... 
1) La prima ricevuta d'acquisto (non fattura poichè al momento dell'acquisto la P.IVA non era abilitata ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie e non era stata inserita sul sito) ha imponibile + IVA e nella sua parte finale riporta la seguente descrizione : " Amazon EU S.a.r.L, (..) Luxemburg, Rappr. Fiscale : AMAZON ITALIA LOGISTICA Srl....P.IVA IT07........"
La prima considerazione è che essendo stata emessa da Amazon EU Sarl- Luxemburg sia da considerare come Black List :Confused: . Cosa devo fare in questo caso? Autofattura? E poi successivamente comunicare all'Agenzia delle Dogane? :Confused: : 
La seconda considerazione è che l'unica P.IVA che ho a disposizione è italiana... Questo mi confonde ancora di più e non so proprio che fare.....aiuto!!!! :Confused:   
2) Ricevuta da parte di Amazon Services Europe Sarl - Lussemburgo, importo nudo e crudo relativo alla quota di iscrizione ad Amazon Prime. Nessuna informazione importante se non "Questa non è una fattura ai fini Iva". Ho sollecitato Amazon per avere fattura, ma non sono nei tempi (la richiesta di fatturazione è stata effettuata nel mese successivo allacquisto dell' ordine). Come la devo registrare?: :Confused:   
Grazie mille 
Pina

----------


## forstmeier

> Buonasera a tutti,
> vi leggo spesso e mi risolvete diversi dubbi, quindi intanto vi ringrazio.
> Ho due* ricevute d'acquisto* Amazon che non so bene come trattare a livello di registrazione contabile e ai fini della comunicazione all'Agenzia delle Entrate.... 
> 1) La prima ricevuta d'acquisto (non fattura poichè al momento dell'acquisto la P.IVA non era abilitata ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie e non era stata inserita sul sito) ha imponibile + IVA e nella sua parte finale riporta la seguente descrizione : " Amazon EU S.a.r.L, (..) Luxemburg, Rappr. Fiscale : AMAZON ITALIA LOGISTICA Srl....P.IVA IT07........"
> La prima considerazione è che essendo stata emessa da Amazon EU Sarl- Luxemburg sia da considerare come Black List. Cosa devo fare in questo caso? Autofattura? E poi successivamente comunicare all'Agenzia delle Dogane?: 
> La seconda considerazione è che l'unica P.IVA che ho a disposizione è italiana... Questo mi confonde ancora di più e non so proprio che fare.....aiuto!!!!  
> 2) Ricevuta da parte di Amazon Services Europe Sarl - Lussemburgo, importo nudo e crudo relativo alla quota di iscrizione ad Amazon Prime. Nessuna informazione importante se non "Questa non è una fattura ai fini Iva". Ho sollecitato Amazon per avere fattura, ma non sono nei tempi (la richiesta di fatturazione è stata effettuata nel mese successivo all’acquisto dell' ordine). Come la devo registrare?:  
> Grazie mille 
> Pina

  > La Ricerca del Forum.' Cerca' > acquisto Amazon > Fattura Amazon 
La Ricerca del Forum è una fonte che memorizza! 
saluti,

----------


## Pina Ranieri

Ringrazio per l'indicazione ma non trovo l'informazione richiesta.
Le mie non sono Fatture d'acquisto ma semplici ricevute riportanti l'indicazione " Questa non è una fattura valida ai fini IVA".
Non so come trattarle...
Può aiutarmi?

----------


## nikoneffedue

Anda va chiesta subito la fattura, ormai è tardi purtroppo

----------


## Pina Ranieri

Si, lo so, purtroppo. Avevo fatto richiesta ma ero già in ritardo...
Il problema rimane lo stesso. Come le registro? Dovrò fare le tra scritture (acquisto/vendite/primanota) come di fronte ad una semplice fattura? Oppure va trattata come una ricevuta d'acquisto italiana? E dovrò poi dichiararla nell' Intrastat? 
Grazie ancora
Pina

----------


## forstmeier

> Ringrazio per l'indicazione ma non trovo l'informazione richiesta.
> Le mie non sono Fatture d'acquisto ma semplici ricevute riportanti l'indicazione " Questa non è una fattura valida ai fini IVA".
> Non so come trattarle...
> Può aiutarmi?

  E' passato solo un mese. 
Ripeto, sequire il Link.   

> > La Ricerca del Forum.' Cerca' >* acquisto Amazon* >  e poi vai nella discussione > *Fattura Amazon*

  saluti,
.

----------


## Pina Ranieri

Grazie. 
Riporto una parte della risposta di amazon "_La richiesta di fatturazione è stata effettuata nel mese successivo all’acquisto del suo ordine. In questa fase non ci è più possibile emettere la fattura, poiché l’emissione stessa avviene contestualmente alla spedizione dell’ordine oppure al più tardi nello stesso mese di spedizione dell’ordine._"

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie. 
> Riporto una parte della risposta di amazon "_La richiesta di fatturazione è stata effettuata nel mese successivo all’acquisto del suo ordine. In questa fase non ci è più possibile emettere la fattura, poiché l’emissione stessa avviene contestualmente alla spedizione dell’ordine oppure al più tardi nello stesso mese di spedizione dell’ordine._"

  Se hai letto le condizioni generali della Amazon, infatti di ho risposto anche in quella specifica discussione, la risposta della Amazon è giusta. 
Più chiaro di cosi!  
E' evidente che non ci si mette nelle mani di chi non si conosce e non si vede, ecco perchè esiste il Link della Amazon che spiega in dettaglio come procedere ecc... 
saluti,
.

----------


## Pina Ranieri

Grazie Forstmeier,
sulle tempistiche nulla da eccepire. E' stato una mancanza nostra non richiedere prima la fattura e non leggere attentamente le condizioni  :Frown: 
Cmq, credo che l'unica soluzione a questo punto sia registrare le ricevute d'acquisto amazon come semplici ricevute ( no intra, no black list). Credi possa essere una buona soluzione? C'è altro modo? Sono passibile di sanzioni? 
Grazie
Pina

----------

